# Wir würden dich/euch gerne werben!



## LFlvlingPartners (7. Juli 2015)

Hi!

Wir, ein guter Freund von mir und ich, suchen zwei Leute die wir werben können.

Der Anlass dafür ist der Umstieg von Allianz auf Horde und der damit verbundene Aufwand alle main Klassen neu zu lvln.

Wir würden gerne einige (!) Klassen hochpushen, da es ja wirklich schnell geht!

 

Was wir bieten:

Zuverlässigkeit

Angenehmes Spiel-Klima

Freundlicher Umgangston

Hilfsbereitschaft

Jede Menge Gold (auf Blackrock)

Jede Menge Erfahrung beim leveln und im Endgame

TS/Skype

 

Was solltest du mitbringen:

Freundlichkeit

Zuverlässigkeit

Motivation

 

Wir würden euch natürlich so gut es geht unterstützen und vllt entsteht ja eine Langzeit - Gamingpartnerschaft 

Wir sind Studenten (Bachelor bzw. Master) und haben von Juli bis Oktober recht viel Zeit (flexibel).

RL geht natürlich immer vor 

 

Würden uns über Rückmeldungen freuen!

 

MfG

LFlvlingPartners


----------



## Kuhdose (9. Juli 2015)

Moin

Hört sich doch sehr gut an, ich spiele schon länger mit dem gedanken wieder mit Wow anzufangen habe zwar schon ein paar chars auf Blackrock Horde, aber da ihr mir ja was bieten könnt kann ich darüber hinwegsehen maybe hol ich mir für den Acc auch noch Gametime.

Zu mir heiße Tim bin 17 habe heute meine mittlere Reife abgeschlossen, bedeutet das ich nun Ferien habe bis ich ins Abi starte also Zeit ist vorhanden.

Zocke gerne und viel, bin zwar nicht mehr so erfahren in WoW, aber das kann man sich ja wieder aneignen denke ich .

Heute Abend ist zwar meine Abschlussfeier heißt ich werde nicht ansprechbar sein, dafür aber morgen wäre ich bereit mir eine Battlechest zukaufen. Falls Interesse besteht mein BattleTag ist Timbo#2396 würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------

